# Wooden Bowl Repair



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

I have an wooden bread bowl thats approx 150yrs old (brought to Texas by
my great grandparents). Its been broken and repaired but is starting to
split down the middle. Can this be fixed if so any ideas on who could or 
would do it. Also can anybody suggest to preserve this bowl??

Thanks for any help


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Just my opinion (and not a professional one at that), if it were mine I would find a nice wood preserving oil and keep rubbing it in until the split seals itself back up.

I would let GalvBay answer this question....he is THE bowl guy!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I agree, let Galvbay step in on this one. 

In the meantime, I would love to see a picture or so of it.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks for the help guys !!

Hooked I'll try to post some pics later this week


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

FN...put some pics up and I bet we can figure something out. I'd like to see the shape-design of the bowl. gb


----------



## ladyfish (May 25, 2004)

don't know if this will work but how about a "butterfly repair"

http://www.diynetwork.com/diy/ww_other/article/0,,DIY_14443_2556267,00.html

saw this on "Antiques Roadshow"


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

galvbay said:


> FN...put some pics up and I bet we can figure something out. I'd like to see the shape-design of the bowl. gb


Thanks GB I'll have to get some pics maybe tomorrow


----------

